# Tomorrows Best Buys



## speves (28 February 2007)

I guess we now have the luxury of watching how the world markets will react on day two.  Continued correction or a recovery.  Should it be a recovery then reasonably we could expect the ASX to do likewise and present some good buying opportunities.....

Question.....which stocks do ASF members think represent the Best Buy tomoro as a result of falls today that offer up a chance to recoup some losses?.  

To get the ball rolling...

AUZ.....down 14% and selling at 7.9c...dipped to 7.2....was testing 10c yesterday....Nickle producer. 

VMSO...down 15%...last traded at 25c with second hole drilling results expected within days...(probably won't be able to pick any up for less that 29/30c)

thoughts?


----------



## nioka (28 February 2007)

For quick trades or term investing?


----------



## speves (28 February 2007)

Good point...personally I am interested in longer term but happy to hear of shorter term strategies


----------



## nioka (28 February 2007)

speves said:
			
		

> Good point...personally I am interested in longer term but happy to hear of shorter term strategies



Long term.... Nothing much has changed for most but this will shake out the super spec stocks. Look for those which are approaching the start up of production eg. AGM & LYC are two I am interested in. Short term... I like AUT and ADI who have a good chance of good news in the next weeks, possibly days. TAS is an undervalued stock and could show some interest. There is a lot of super money which will be looking for a home. I'm still bullish and accept ups and downs.


----------



## Halba (28 February 2007)

PDN might look acceptable, i agree with nizar

discl: i hold SMM(which i basically like holding pdn)


----------



## mmmmining (28 February 2007)

speves said:
			
		

> AUZ.....down 14% and selling at 7.9c...dipped to 7.2....was testing 10c yesterday....Nickle producer.
> 
> thoughts?



AUZ 7.9c? Nickel is around record high. Definitely worth a look tomorrow if at this price. We better to check other nickel beaten downs as well.


----------



## speves (3 March 2007)

VMS...up 28%...don't you just hate the "I told you so" types..  

not so good on the AUZ prediction....is my bet for next week.  (I'm not subscribing to the crash is on theory just yet.)

Others to watch for AAR, AVO and IMA is due another load of anns on their HM prospects should push the SP back to around 2.70ish??



_For Sale....Complete set of Encyclopedia Britannica.  No longer needed as apparently teenage daughter knows everything!!_


----------



## Joe Blow (3 March 2007)

Lets not turn this into a ramping thread please.

Just posting stock codes wont cut the mustard I'm afraid. Some analysis must be presented or the post will be deleted.

If it becomes a problem thread it will be closed.


----------



## speves (3 March 2007)

Acknowledged Joe...not my intent but I understand your position.  Was mearly trying identifying stocks that are about to release information that has the potential to bring a significant SP rise....no ramping just fundementals.

VMS about to release second drill hole results 
IMA about to release more results of HM find.
AVO..voted discoverer of the year.......ooopps am I ramping again...sorry.  

By all means delete the forum if it's breaking the rules......


----------



## Joe Blow (3 March 2007)

speves said:
			
		

> Acknowledged Joe...not my intent but I understand your position.  Was mearly trying identifying stocks that are about to release information that has the potential to bring a significant SP rise....no ramping just fundementals.




No offence intended speves. I just had to delete a couple of posts where people had used this thread as an opportunity to ramp and I thought it best to have a word to everyone.

I think a thread like this can be very useful in times of significant drops in the market but I may temporarily close it after things have settled a little bit. Unfortunately some people just cannot pass up an opportunity to ramp the stocks they hold.


----------



## wintermute (3 March 2007)

I've been thinking about buying in to MCR for a while, but felt it had pretty much run to full value (for now)... One of the directors sold up 1.3 million shares on 27th Feb (hows that for timing!) but it was only released just before market close on Friday. 

For this reason, I think that MCR will tank on Monday, based on current jitters, and the tendency of stocks to do badly when directors sell.  If you have been looking to get into a nickel play, and like the look of MCR it could possibly be in bargain teritory on Monday  

I was looking at possibly buying MCR, MRE and IGO on 28th all three were down over 15% in the early stages and rebounded quite nicely later in the day, unfortunately didn't get in when they were down substantially (problems with trading platform as many others also had). 

Tony.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (3 March 2007)

wintermute said:
			
		

> I've been thinking about buying in to MCR for a while, but felt it had pretty much run to full value (for now)... One of the directors sold up 1.3 million shares on 27th Feb (hows that for timing!) but it was only released just before market close on Friday.
> 
> For this reason, I think that MCR will tank on Monday, based on current jitters, and the tendency of stocks to do badly when directors sell. If you have been looking to get into a nickel play, and like the look of MCR it could possibly be in bargain teritory on Monday
> 
> ...




Tony,

MCR may tank, but in the case of MCR it will not be for the Director selling his shares or for MCR's fundamentals. 
Perhaps he just wanted to cash them in......its not like they haven't gone up!


----------



## wintermute (3 March 2007)

no argument here freeball  I wouldn't have posted them in the best buys thread if I didn't think they were worth purchasing  

Just figure that people being people, and the current cloud hanging over the market, emotion will override fact and fundamentals, and we may well see the gap at 2.30 filled! which would offer an excellent entry point IMO  

I'm not 100% sure about my cash situation have been doing some shuffling and won't have a clear idea till Wednesday, so I might miss out. 

Tony.


----------

